# Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?



## Fussballchecker (17. Juni 2013)

*Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*

Und der gleichzeitig noch leise ist? Käme euch da einer in den Sinn? Preislich bin ich völlig flexibel, ich lege nur Wert auf Qualität. Ich vernahm, dass die Haswell-Reihe bei Übertraktung unter hohen Temperaturen zu leiden hat, weshalb ich zu einem hochwertigen Lüfter greifen will, um Schäden vorzubeugen. Aufs Übertakten will ich jedenfalls nicht verzichten. Eine angenehme Lautstärke wäre auch von Vorteil. Momentan habe ich einen Jahre alten Mugen 2 hier am Laufen, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## Erok (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*

Guten Morgen 

Da wäre der Macho : https://geizhals.de/thermalright-hr-02-macho-rev-a-bw-a830474.html

Der Brocken 2 : https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-2-84000000094-a912549.html

Silver Arrow : https://geizhals.de/thermalright-silver-arrow-a565472.html

Such Dir einen aus davon  

Greetz Erok


----------



## Dartwurst (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*

Wenn Dir von Erok keiner gefällt wär da noch:Scythe Mugen 4 (SCMG-4000).


----------



## facehugger (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*



Fussballchecker schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich einen Jahre alten Mugen 2 hier am Laufen, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.


Dein Mugen 2 ist ja kein schlechter, vielleicht gibts irgendwo ein Kit für den Sockel 1150...

Gruß


----------



## dynastes (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*

Mein Bruder hat den Mugen 2 auf LGA1155 laufen, ergo wird es wohl möglich sein, ihn auch auf LGA1150-Boards zu montieren.

Trotzdem könnte man mit Brocken 2 oder Macho HR-02 durchaus nochmal ein paar °C herausschlagen ^^


----------



## The_Trasher (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*



dynastes schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat den Mugen 2 auf LGA1155 laufen, ergo wird es wohl möglich sein, ihn auch auf LGA1150-Boards zu montieren.


 
Wäre halt dann interessant zu wissen ob sich der irgendeinen Montage Kit geholt hat


----------



## Icedaft (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*

Die Kandidaten würde ich mir mal näher ansehen:

https://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=845340&cmp=770313&cmp=478667&cmp=757982#xf_top


----------



## Lyph (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*

Der Prolimatech Genesis wird auch für So.1150 spezifiziert (Quelle). 

Darauf schnallst du dann zwei NB-eLoop und regelst diese temperaturabhängig so im Bereich von 600 bis 900rpm. Solltest du die CPU-Spannung erhöht haben musst du natürlich den Drehzahlbereich dementsprechend anpassen.

Das sollte die leiseste Variante im High-End-Kühler-Bereich sein und du hättest noch "Luft" nach oben da die Lüfter bis 1500rpm regelbar sind. 
Ab ~1000rpm wirst du jedoch die Lüfter hören, auch wenn es eher eine angenehme Geräuschkulisse sein wird.


----------



## rani_ (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*

denkt ihr wirklich dass so viel kühlung für 4 ghz nötig ist... er will ja keine benchmark rekorde brechen...

denk ein macho/brocken 2 sollte helfen... ich hole mir diese/nächste woche auch den 4670k mit nem brocken 2. wenn dir das nicht zu spät ist kann ich dir ja mal schreiben, obs für 4ghz ausreichend ist. weiter als 4ghz will ich aktuell auch nicht übertakten (ist ja auch nicht notwendig...)


----------



## Fussballchecker (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*

Ihr wart super hilfreich, muss mich bedanken!


----------



## Jooschka (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*

falls es noch interessiert...
Ich hab den Macho-HR-02 SE (mit dem schwarzem Lüfter damals: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Special Edition: Auf 1.000 Stück limitierte Sonderauflage des günstigen CPU-Kühlers ) auf nem AsRock z77 Extreme4 mit 'nem 3570k @ 4,2ghz @ 1,13-1,15V laufen, und ich erreiche bei ~80% Lüftergeschwindigkeit nie mehr als 60°C bei maximal 25°C Zimmertemperatur, und das auch nur wenn ich prime laufen hab... bei 25°C  ... normal beim z.B. Anno 1404 daddeln bei ca 50-55°C...
Die Grafikkarte (XFX HD 6950 DD OC) und die Gehäuselüfter sind eigentlich immer lauter... letztere laufen auch nur auf ~70-80 %, sind aber die Standardlüfter vom Xigmatek Midgard II...
--> Im Idle könnte man den Lüfter bei dem Kühler sogar ausstellen... ich hab mal Probeweise die vCore soweit wie's ging bei 3,2 GHZ runtergefahren (10min Primestable + 0,05V waren das glaub' ich... irgendwas um 1V... schon fast n Jahr her^^) und dann den Lüfter abgenommen und normal gesurft, emails gecheckt und n film (kein BR) geschaut, und die Temp ging auch nie über 55°C bei ~22°C und einem einblasendem und einem ausblasendem Gehäuselüfter leicht gedrosselt... 


> Und der gleichzeitig noch leise ist? Käme euch da einer in den Sinn?  Preislich bin ich völlig flexibel, ich lege nur Wert auf Qualität. Ich  vernahm, dass die Haswell-Reihe bei Übertraktung unter hohen  Temperaturen zu leiden hat, weshalb ich zu einem hochwertigen Lüfter  greifen will, um Schäden vorzubeugen. Aufs Übertakten will ich  jedenfalls nicht verzichten.


Der MAcho ist halt die super Preis-Leistungs-Kanone... aber Vorsicht: der ist mächtig!!! Unbedingt auf die Größe auchten!!! 
Ansonsten, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt: Extreme Wasserkühlungen der Community: Coole Casemods und Eigenbau-Lösungen
Bei ausreichend großem Radiator, oder wenn man den Radiator außerhalb des Zimmers, aufs Dach oder an die Fassade verlegt, reicht meist jeweils ein lagsamer einblasender und ausblasender Lüfter, um ssd, hdd, Spannungswandler und co zu kühlen, und es ist angenehm leise!!


----------



## Fussballchecker (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*



Jooschka schrieb:


> aber Vorsicht: der ist mächtig!!! Unbedingt auf die Größe auchten!!!


 Danke für die Warnung! Ich besitze den Lian Li PC-9FB mit einer Breite von 210mm. Das dürfte reichen, nicht?


----------



## Icedaft (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*

Ich habe das PC-60FNWB, welche mit Deinem Gehäuse nahezu baugleich ist und ich haben einen Mugen 2 verbaut, welcher gerade mal 4mm niedriger ist als der Macho.

Das sollte also auf jeden Fall passen.


----------



## elohim (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*

Da passt auch ein True Spirit 140 rein, welchen ich persönlich vorziehen würde.


----------



## ratmal86 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*

Schaub dir einen Dark Rock 2 rein. Der Lüfter ist super leise. Selbst unter Last hört man diesen aus einem gedämmten Gehäuse nur sehr schwer raus. Dieser kühlt meinen I7 4770K (nicht übertaktet) ohne Last auf 28 Grad und unter Last (mit Prime) auf knapp 65 Grad. Der Spirit wäre eben nur schmaler .


----------



## elohim (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Schaub dir einen Dark Rock 2 rein. Der Lüfter ist super leise. Selbst unter Last hört man diesen aus einem gedämmten Gehäuse nur sehr schwer raus. Dieser kühlt meinen I7 4770K (nicht übertaktet) ohne Last auf 28 Grad und unter Last (mit Prime) auf knapp 65 Grad. Der Spirit wäre eben nur schmaler .


 
schmaler, höher, breiter und kühler. Der Dark Rock ist dafür schön schwarz, mit einem etwas besseren Lüfter und teurer


----------



## ratmal86 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*

Naja...kühler^^. Ich denke, dass sich die Kühler nicht sonderlich viel geben. Ein Himalaya würde auch passen. Der Spirit ist ein sehr guter preiswerter Kühler. Leider schleift nach einer gewissen Zeit das Lüfterlage beim den Thermalright Lüftern. Das nimmt aber wiederum jedes Ohr anders wahr^^. Mit dem Dark Rock 2 bin ich super zu frieden . Vill. mal bei Ebay oder hier im Verkaufsthread geschaut. Da findet sich immer was gutes.


----------



## Gast0707215 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*



elohim schrieb:


> Da passt auch ein True Spirit 140 rein, welchen ich persönlich vorziehen würde.



Den kann ich auch nur wärmstens empfehlen. Bin bei 4,5GHz@1,25V unter Prime95 Vers. 27.9 bei den 8k Tests (maximum-heat) unter 75°C


----------



## Fussballchecker (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*

Was haltet ihr vom Noctua NH-D14? Der Preis ist mir wie gesagt nicht sonderlich wichtig. Ich habe schon wiederholt den Fehler begangen, an falscher Stelle gespart zu haben.

Heute Abend schicke ich die Bestellung jedenfalls los. Ihr wart eine große Hilfe!


----------



## elohim (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Naja...kühler^^. Ich denke, dass sich die Kühler nicht sonderlich viel geben. Ein Himalaya würde auch passen. Der Spirit ist ein sehr guter preiswerter Kühler. Leider schleift nach einer gewissen Zeit das Lüfterlage beim den Thermalright Lüftern. Das nimmt aber wiederum jedes Ohr anders wahr^^. Mit dem Dark Rock 2 bin ich super zu frieden . Vill. mal bei Ebay oder hier im Verkaufsthread geschaut. Da findet sich immer was gutes.


 
Joa, spielt idR nicht so die Riesen Rolle ob der eine 2-3K kühler ist ode rnicht. Aber wenn man bedenkt dass der Dark Rock 2 15€ mehr kostet kann man das schonmal bemerken


----------



## Uter (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*



Fussballchecker schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich einen Jahre alten Mugen 2 hier am Laufen, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.


 Ist es die Rev. b? Wenn ja, dann nutze ihn weiter.


----------



## Venom89 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*



Lyph schrieb:


> Der Prolimatech Genesis wird auch für So.1150 spezifiziert (Quelle).
> 
> Darauf schnallst du dann zwei NB-eLoop und regelst diese temperaturabhängig so im Bereich von 600 bis 900rpm. Solltest du die CPU-Spannung erhöht haben musst du natürlich den Drehzahlbereich dementsprechend anpassen.
> 
> ...


 
Das sollte die erste Wahl sein, wenn man es LEISE haben möchte


----------



## micsterni14 (18. Juni 2013)

Warum keine 140er auf den Genesis?zbsp der Lüfter vom Brocken 2 ,der war ja in der letzten pcgh als sehr leise beschrieben.

Mfg


----------



## elohim (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*

Oder einen Kühler, der auch mit einem Langsamen Lüfter Top performt, platzsparender und letztlich günstiger ist, wie bspw der NoCta U14s.


----------



## Fussballchecker (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angemesser 1150-kompatibler Kühler, mit dem man einen i5 4670k mit 4Ghz laufen lassen kann?*

Der ist's geworden. Angesichts der Empfehlungen hier eine gute Wahl denke ich?


----------



## Venom89 (18. Juni 2013)

Ja


----------

